# RockTheClock 12h am Tegernsee zum mtb-festival.de



## wallberg (28. März 2011)

*rocktheclock Stundenrennen
Ob kleine Bürogemeinschaft, mittelständisches Unternehmen, Großkonzern, Sportverein oder Freiwillige Feuerwehr: In der Gruppe fährt es sich doch immer noch am besten. In diesem Jahr könnt Ihr gemeinsam mit Eurem Team am rocktheclock Stundenrennen am 21. Mai 2011 in Rottach-Egern teilnehmen und Euch einen geselligen Tag am wunderschönen Tegernsee machen.

Wahlweise kann Euer Team in der 12-, 8- oder 4-Stunden-Disziplin an den Start gehen und aus 2-, 4- oder 8-Mitgliedern bestehen (w/m/mixed). Egal ob Gelegenheitsradler, ambitionierter Freizeit-Biker oder Vollprofi, beim rocktheclock können alle mitmachen, die Lust auf Biken haben und sich gerne neuen Herausforderungen stellen. Der Modus machts möglich: Häufigkeit und Zeitpunkt des Wechsels bestimmt jedes Team selbst, jeder Biker kann also individuell nach seiner Kondition und Fitness beliebig viele Runde fahren. Pro Team befindet sich immer nur ein Biker auf der Strecke.

Für Euer Team stellen wir Euch einen Mannschafts-Tisch als zentralen Meetingpoint zur Verfügung, an dem Ihr Euch während den Pausen ausruhen, verpflegen und gegenseitig motivieren könnt. Bei der Durchfahrt durchs stimmungsgeladene Festivalzelt könnt Ihr Euch gebührend von Euren Fans und Mitradlern anfeuern lassen, um neue Kraft und Energie für die nächste Runde zu sammeln.
*

Rundkurs mit ca.40hm und 3,5km

mehr Infos unter www.mtb-festival.de

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (30. März 2011)

Strecken sind fertig vermessen, geile Runde!

Details in Kürze auf der web site!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (4. April 2011)

Strecke beinhaltet nun auch noch zwei Brücken, einen Parcours duch den Messebereich
und viele Meter am Festivalgelände!!!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (6. April 2011)

Startplätze noch in fast allen Kategorien verfügbar!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (15. April 2011)

Die Planungen fÃ¼r das 8. MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal sind in vollem Gange, nicht nur der frÃ¼here Termin am 28. und 29. Mai 2011 ist neu, auch der Standort des Festivals Ã¤ndert sich: nach vielen Jahren im Ortskern Rottach-Egern ist das MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal inzwischen erwachsen geworden und braucht mehr Platz. Nur 200 m Luftlinie entfernt wird sich die MTB-Gemeinde in 2011 am Sportplatz Birkenmoos zum 8. MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal zusammenfinden. Auf dem rund 10.000 qm groÃen GelÃ¤nde bieten sich zahlreiche MÃ¶glichkeiten fÃ¼r actionreiche Side-Events, spannende Test-Parcours und angesagte Bike- und Funsportarten 

MTB Stundenrennen rocktheclock

Bereits eine Woche vor dem Startschuss zum MTB-Marathon ist beim Stundenrennen reichlich SpaÃ und Action auf dem FestivalgelÃ¤nde geboten. Am 21. Mai 2011 feiern wir die Auferstehung des legendÃ¤ren ârocktheclockâ Stundenrennens. Bereits in 2005 hat das Rennen die Biker in seinen Bann gezogen. Auf einem 3,5 km langen Rundkurs durch das FestivalgelÃ¤nde am Sportplatz Birkenmoos in Rottach-Egern kÃ¶nnen sich die Biker zwischen der Vier-, Acht- und ZwÃ¶lf-Stunden-Disziplin entscheiden. Kurz nach Sonnenaufgang starten die Dauerbiker um 08:00 Uhr in den Tag. Jeder kann mitmachen: BÃ¼rogemeinschaft, Stammtisch oder Sportverein - sei es als Einzelfahrer, Zweier-, Vierer-, oder Achter-Team. Ãber Wald-, Forstwege und Singletrails geht es dabei immer wieder durch das groÃe Festivalzelt, in dem sie von der frenetischen Masse bejubelt werden. Atemberaubende Aussichten Ã¼ber das Tegernseer Tal spenden zudem neue Kraft und Motivation fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Runden. Anmeldung und Infos zu Startgeld unter www.mtb-festival.de.

 1. BIONICON Almauftrieb MTB Hillclimb Tegernseer Tal 2011

Risikofreudige MTB-Kletterer kÃ¶nnen sich schon auf den 1. BIONICON Almauftrieb Hillclimb Tegernseer Tal am 28. Mai 2011 freuen. Auf einer ca. 200 m langen Strecke mÃ¼ssen die Biker einen Berg mit bis zu 30 % Steigung bezwingen. Gestartet wird einzeln â ohne Anlauf und jegliche UnterstÃ¼tzung. Sobald der Radler mit dem FuÃ den Boden berÃ¼hrt oder absteigt ist die Chance dahin. BIONICON spendiert allen Teilnehmern eine deftige Brotzeit, ein Teilnehmershirt und ein Ãberraschungs-Sackerl. Die StartgebÃ¼hr betrÃ¤gt 5,00 â¬. Wer wird am Ende die erste Bergziege auf zwei RÃ¤dern sein?

 1. SR SUNTOUR MTB Nightsprint Tegernseer Tal 2011

Am Samstag, 28. Mai 2011, planen wir ein besonderes Highlight fÃ¼r Euch: der SR SUNTOUR MTB Nightsprint Tegernseer Tal feiert Premiere! Jeweils vier wagemutige Teilnehmer treten in direktem Kampf auf einem 250 m langen Parcours gegeneinander an. Die schnellsten zwei Fahrer jedes Heads, die die Obstacles, Tables und Tops am besten meistern, schaffen den Sprung in die nÃ¤chste Runde. Bei diesem Rennen wird den Ridern einiges an Bikebeherrschung abverlangt â Schnelligkeit kombiniert mit Technik und Geschicklichkeit fÃ¼hren zum Sieg. Zum ersten Mal kÃ¶nnen sich auch JedermÃ¤nner auf einem technisch anspruchsvollen Fourcross-Parcours ausprobieren und sich in spannenden Ellbogen-an-Ellbogen-Battles messen. Die Teilnahme bei Anmeldung bis zum 30. April 2011 kostet 10,00 â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr, SparfÃ¼chse kÃ¶nnen sich somit 5,00 â¬ des regulÃ¤ren Startgeldes sichern. Der 250 m lange Nightsprint-Parcours verlÃ¤uft rund um die Bike-Expo auf dem groÃen GelÃ¤nde des MountainBIKE Festival Tegernseer Tal in Rottach-Egern. Nachmittags kÃ¤mpfen die Teilnehmer in der Qualifikation um den Einzug ins Finale â oder in die Lucky-Loser-Wertung. Abends zeigen die Finalisten auf der tageshellen Flutlichtstrecke was in Ihnen steckt. Neben Respekt und Anerkennung der anwesenden MTB-Gemeinde winken den glÃ¼cklichen Gewinnern exklusive Sachpreise.

 2. kids on bike MTB Cup presented by bikedress.de

Nach der erfolgreichen Premiere in 2010 gehen auch die Nachwuchsbiker des kids on bike MTB Cup presented by bikedress.de wieder an den Start. Auf zwei verschiedenen Strecken kÃ¶nnen Kids und Junioren in den Altersklassen U5 â U17 die Bestzeit vom letzten Jahr knacken und den GroÃen beweisen, was in Ihnen steckt. Die StreckenfÃ¼hrung wird so verlegt, dass sowohl die kleinen als auch groÃen Radsportler direkt vom FestivalgelÃ¤nde aus starten und auch dort wieder ins Ziel kommen. Bereits im ersten Jahr der Veranstaltung wurde das Teilnehmerlimit von 150 Bikern erreicht. Alle Teilnehmer erhalten das offizielle kids Cup Shirt und eine Trinkflasche sponsered by bikedress.de. Die Anmeldung erfolgt Ã¼ber die Festivalhomepage www.mtb-festival.de.

MTB-Marathon Tegernseer Tal

NatÃ¼rlich darf das Highlight der MTB-Fans nicht fehlen. Am 29. Mai 2011 starten wieder Ã¼ber 2.000 Biker zum beliebten MTB-Marathon auf vier verschiedenen Strecken. Auch hier wird es im Vergleich zum letzten Mal neue Abschnitte und Routen geben um den Teilnehmer  noch mehr von der schÃ¶nen Tegernseer Berg- und Seenlandschaft zu prÃ¤sentieren. Die aktuellen StreckenfÃ¼hrungen kÃ¶nnen bereits auf der Internetseite mtb-festival.de studiert werden. Mehr Infos unter mtb-festival.de.

Das Tegernseer Tal freut sich bereits jetzt auf das Mountainbike-Wochenende am 28. und 29. Mai 2011!

Mehr Informationen gibt es unter www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## wallberg (20. April 2011)

Strecke steht final!

Nach einigen Genehmigungsproblemen haben wir eine sportliche Variante am Start!

wallberg


----------



## mamile (25. April 2011)

Hallo Wallberg,

warte ja schon vergeblich auf die Strecke und habe soeben auf der Homepage gelesen, dass diese nun erst kurz vor dem 21.5. bekannt gegeben wird.

Vielleicht hast Du ja vorher schon ein paar Info´s.
- sind die hm an einem Stück
- wieviel % haben die Steigungen
- gibt es ein Höhenprofil
- welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben die Singlestrails
- gibt es technisch sehr schwierige Passagen

Achja und gibt es eine Verpflegungsstation/Getränke direkt an der Strecke?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Tina


----------



## wallberg (26. April 2011)

mamile schrieb:


> Hallo Wallberg,
> 
> warte ja schon vergeblich auf die Strecke und habe soeben auf der Homepage gelesen, dass diese nun erst kurz vor dem 21.5. bekannt gegeben wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tina,
genaues darf ich noch nicht mitteilen, doch die Strecke wird etwa 2km länger als ursprünglich geplant, die Hm (auch ein paar mehr)sind an einem Stück - sportliche Steigung, aber gut fahrbar und breit genug um schiebende zu überholen!

Abfahrten für (fast) Jedermann/Frau zu meistern, 15m etwas anspruchsvoll,
der Rest relativ einfach.

Du fährtst an der Verpflegung direkt vorbei und durchs Bierzelt!

Durch eine zurückgezogene Genehmigung musste die Strecke geändert 
werden und die neue ist noch nicht vollständig durch - deshalb die Geheimniskrämerei!



Lieben Gruß

wallberg


----------



## mamile (26. April 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo Tina,
> genaues darf ich noch nicht mitteilen, doch die Strecke wird etwa 2km länger als ursprünglich geplant, die Hm (auch ein paar mehr)sind an einem Stück - sportliche Steigung, aber gut fahrbar und breit genug um schiebende zu überholen!
> 
> Abfahrten für (fast) Jedermann/Frau zu meistern, 15m etwas anspruchsvoll,
> ...



Hallo Wallberg,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Info. Was heißt denn sportliche Steigung in %?
Ach ich guck einfach ab und zu mal wieder auf die Homepage. Vielleicht kannst Du hier ja reinschreiben, wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.

Merci und Grüße
Tina


----------



## wallberg (27. April 2011)

Moin,
geschätzte 15-17%

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2011)

Diese Woche wird der Schotter angeliefert - 250-400qm³ !!!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2011)

In Arbeit!


----------



## Tirolerhansi (16. Mai 2011)

Wallberg, wie immer fleißig und alles im Griff. 
Hab mich fürs 12 stunden einzel angemeldet, kann jetzt leider nicht fahren, mich hat einer mit dem auto vom radl geschossen. Schulter kaputt, wohl kein rennen in diesem sommer. Trotzdem viel spaß und glück mit dem wetter und eine unfallfreie veranstaltung!


----------



## wallberg (17. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung, schade!

Hoffe wir sehen uns 2012, oder kommst zum zuschauen?

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2011)

Zelt und Bahn steht!
Strecke geht ab morgen in die finale Gestaltung!

wallberg


----------



## steppenwolf17 (18. Mai 2011)

Und mein Bike steht startbereit im Keller!

Wetterbericht sieht gut aus, Orga wird bestimmt super sein (wie immer am Tegernsee!), das wird ein geiles Event!

Von mir aus können wir auch morgen gleich loslegen...


----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2011)

RockTheClock ist durch,
fast reibungslos verlaufen, Danke für Eure Teilnahme!

Hat Spass gemacht, freu mich auf´s Bett!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

